# What's Your Favorite Fried Food?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

What's Your Favorite Fried Food? Those greasy, decadent, unhealthy ones perhaps. 

Just curious. I quite like fish and chips. And fried chicken wings.

May I cuirously enquire your taste for fried foods?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Glad to see that you're covering Scottish cuisine. I voted for that and for those other delights of Scottish cuisine - the deep fried mutton pie and the Scottish breakfast - potato scone, dumpling, bread, scotch pancake, black pudding, white pudding, bacon, square slice, round slice, egg - *all *fried.

And they wonder why Scotland has a heart attack problem.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It has to be bacon & egg - tout court. The great *English* breakfast!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

From the list I'd say fish (and chips) - at least with the fish the batter coating prevents the fat from penetrating the flesh so the fillet is actually poached rather than fried. I also like fried sausages and bacon but I tend to grill them these days in a token attempt at healthier eating. Once in a while I still fry mushrooms (usually for an omelette) and the occasional slice of bread, though.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't go wrong with fish & chips! There is something perfectly harmonious with those two "white" servings - fish fillets and potato chips. And some white tartar sauce!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Can't go wrong with fish & chips! There is something perfectly harmonious with those two "white" servings - fish fillets and potato chips. And some white tartar sauce!


Unfortunately you 'can' go wrong with fish & chips when you have gluten intolerance! But my memories of this dish are delicious, especially when purchased on a day out at the seaside, and eaten while sitting on a bench on the promenade watching the world go by!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Can't go wrong with fish & chips! There is something perfectly harmonious with those two "white" servings - fish fillets and potato chips. And some white tartar sauce!


Nay, nay and thrice nay. The only way is out of paper, with lashings of salt and vinegar. The Harbour Inn in Southwold makes a speciality of this. Oh, and it saves on the washing up!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like tartar sauce but prefer it on plain or breadcrumbed fish but never on chips. With battered fish I prefer just a little salt, pepper and vinegar. With chips it has to be salt, pepper and vinegar or one of either ketchup or HP brown sauce.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Other: NONE. .................


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Fried chicken is the greatest human achievement ever.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am fond of most of the aforementioned fried foods, with the exception of the fried Mars bar, of course; however, the one that tops the list for me is tempura. The light and delicate dough-coated morsels of yam, broccoli, carrot and other vegetables, as well as shrimp and other treats, dipped in a light tempura sauce, are sublime.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Superman talking about fried foods. I must be dreaming!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Burger and Fries ftw.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> It has to be bacon & egg - tout court. The great *English* breakfast!


With lots of fans on the continent !! A "full English" twice a week for me. If it were for me I'd eat that every day, but my better half wants me healthy and lean(ish). She is probably right (usually the case)
Also proper fish and chips are a great joy, both to children and adults. Had a memorable one at the seaside here in Holland, from a very old and rusty van, parked on the beach. Very fresh fish, not prepared beforehand but dipped in the dough when you ordered and fried on the spot. Served with vinegar or lemon and salt, wrapped in an old newspaper. Classic; this guy knew what he was doing!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

That reminded me that scrambled eggs are a fried food. Love 'em since childhood. Scrambled egg sandwiches with German rye bread!

And thinking back to my childhood, other favourite fried foods that I still pine for are Pfannkuchen (German pancakes, sort of like French crêpes) and Eierhaber, also called Kaiserschmarren (Pfannkuchen that are broken with a fork as the dough is starting to solidify in the pan, to make irregular blobs).


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Trout, pan-fried in butter, with lemon and herbs :tiphat:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

No doubt about it,...fried chicken! Oooh, and those Taco Hell Cinnabon Delights come in at a close second!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Fried Oysters and Fried Plantains.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Tostones will always be my favorite. Though I could have voted banana chip, I voted other because they're plantains


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Taggart said:


> Glad to see that you're covering Scottish cuisine. I voted for that and for those other delights of Scottish cuisine - the deep fried mutton pie and the Scottish breakfast - potato scone, dumpling, bread, scotch pancake, black pudding, white pudding, bacon, square slice, round slice, egg - *all *fried.


Is that where US Southerners got it from? They fry everything down there.

Fried chicken is tops for me, but I would have liked to see fried vegetables on the list.

Don't forget deep fried ice cream. Deep fried butter even has its partisans.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Meat, chicken, fish, sausage, bacon, potato chips - all of this!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Other: NONE. .................


that means that there is nothing fried you would enjoy?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

fried shrimps and squids

and everything that can be called sea food


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I *love* Seafood - but Seafood hates my guts!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't eat fried food. I don't believe in willingly clogging my arteries. I have no death wish.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

That's a healthy approach, hpowders!
I've been thinking about this a lot lately. A friend of mine, mid forties, has two fried eggs with bacon every day for breakfast. Works a lot outdoor and he is the skinny type; he can eat and drink whatever he wants, he is thin. But being skinny has nothing to do with cholestrollevels, and he found this out the hard way. One day he felt tired and strange, went to the doctor and was immediately transported in a screaming ambulance to hospital for a shunt and some major surgery. Completely clogged up main heartarteries.

Hmmm, maybe I should reconsider those greasy breakfasts.....

Cheers,
Jos

Ps. My mate is fine now and also has given up on cigarettes!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I don't eat fried food. I don't believe in willingly clogging my arteries. I have no death wish.


come ooon

these are the small pleasures of life (and risks)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Jos said:


> That's a healthy approach, hpowders!
> I've been thinking about this a lot lately. A friend of mine, mid forties, has two fried eggs with bacon every day for breakfast. Works a lot outdoor and he is the skinny type; he can eat and drink whatever he wants, he is thin. But being skinny has nothing to do with cholestrollevels, and he found this out the hard way. One day he felt tired and strange, went to the doctor and was immediately transported in a screaming ambulance to hospital for a shunt and some major surgery. Completely clogged up main heartarteries.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I should reconsider those greasy breakfasts.....
> ...


Exactly. Being at a healthy weight has nothing to do with what's going on inside.
My weight is ideal for my height and my cholesterol level is at the very bottom of the range.
No accident. I'm a very picky eater. A lot of nuts, peanut butter, salmon, whole grain bread, oatmeal.
No saturated fat or fried food. No soft drinks. Only alkaline water. An occasional glass of Merlot.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> come ooon
> 
> these are the small pleasures of life (and risks)


You should be commending me, especially after I failed the brain test!!!! 

I feel bad enough!! :lol:

I'm going to get 8 hours of sleep tonight. I want another shot at that brain test. I know I can do it.

Maybe someone can tutor me?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> You should be commending me, especially after I failed the brain test!!!!
> 
> I feel bad enough!! :lol:
> 
> I'm going to get 8 hours of sleep tonight. I want another shot at that brain test. I know I can do it.


who said you failed?

I can see the Merlot bottle, it's going down fast hahaha

a fried shrimp per favore?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I *love* Seafood - but Seafood hates my guts!


Try trout. It's not from the sea, but from mountain rivers. It is very mild, without a fishy taste.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I rarely eat fried things. And when I do it, it's only fried in a very, very small amount of oil. Seafood is one of my favorites.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I was an amateur boxer until I quit at the age of 40. A lot of my training consisted of roadwork and so I'd pound the streets in the morning before work. Once a week at the end of my run I'd stop in at a local cafe and order a fried egg and tattie scone ('potato scone' alluded to in Taggart's above post) on a bread roll. Then I'd stand outside the cafe leaning against the wall and eat it. Local residents would look at me covered in sweat and grease and think "Oh, his poor mother.." while simultaneously worrying about me lowering the market value of their property. I was in the best shape of my adult life.

Nowadays I view fried food as being bad for me. And it definitely is - but only if I can't control myself.
I view alcohol the same way. And salt. And chocolate. And donuts. And sashaying redheads with _those_ eyes, and any number of other things that are bad for me - but again, they're only bad for me if I can't control myself.

Everything in moderation. Especially the redheads. And it's all good.

http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view/825444/gilda-me-o.gif


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

> My weight is ideal for my height and my cholesterol level is at the very bottom of the range./QUOTE]
> 
> Made an appointment today to have my cholestrollevels checked. In Holland we now have the "national cholestrol test", got a brochure in the mail. In conjunction with this thread, I took that as a sign.......
> 
> ...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Jos said:


> > My weight is ideal for my height and my cholesterol level is at the very bottom of the range./QUOTE]
> >
> > Made an appointment today to have my cholestrollevels checked. In Holland we now have the "national cholestrol test", got a brochure in the mail. In conjunction with this thread, I took that as a sign.......
> >
> ...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Got the results yesterday.
A bit more than it ideally should be; 6.5
Was told not to worrie about it, just cut down a little on espresso's and maybe only once a month a "full English" for breakfast instead of two a week.
The espresso's are going to be the difficult part as I am the proud owner of a proper professional espressomachine, fixed to the watermains and "on steam" throughout the day. 
The oils in the beans apparently are very bad for cholestrollevels, every coffee that doesn't get filtered through paper has them and it gets worse if the coffee gets boiled, espressopots on the stove, Turkish coffee and such.
I'll miss those three o clock shots......

Cheers,
Jos


----------

